# Windscreen



## Pyro62 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have. 2003 Altima 2.5 base and I need to replace my front windscreen. I am having issues finding a decent used one in my area. Does anybody know if ant other windscreen from any other Nissan will fit? Thanks for the help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

needs to be from 02-06, a new one from a glass shop too much??


----------



## elguero213 (Jul 29, 2014)

*new windshield*

call Safelite get it done right you might spend about a 100 more but will be done safely and with a lifetime warranty u cant go wrong.


----------



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

I just installed one today. 

Yesterday I was sitting around messing with the computer when my wife came in, and said, "your not going to believe this". 

Yep, the damned front windshield was cracked. I just finished building the stupid engine, and now this. Well, I can't sell it like that so I give the local glass shop a call, and they ordered one for today at $125 for the glass, and $12 each for two tubes of glue. 

The glass man also gave me the primers, and asked me to return them as I wouldn't use enough to justify buying them [big thanks go to Bo's glass in J'ville, Al].

I just finished up about an hour ago. The hardest part was getting the old glass out. I tried my old method with the string, and it didn't work. I had to put old sheets in the car, and just bust it out. 

The hardest part of getting it back in was the front side molding clips. I didn't want to bang on them too hard in fear of busting the new glass [yes I have done this before on a vintage Mustang]. So the moldings are glued on with the yellow weather strip glue [never had a molding come off yet doing it this way].

You'll never know till you try, and I only spent around $155 vs $500 if they did the job.


----------

